# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  pirat.ca (rufiles.ru) - свободный торрент-трекер

## atikinn

Молодой торрент-трекер, свободный от правообладателей!

Разрабатываем собственный дизайн - оригинальный.

Прошу оценить дизайн и сам трекер.

Заранее спасибо,
с уважением,
администрация трекера.

----------


## KishMan

А почему он закрылся?

----------

